# Goodluck Maz!



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Maz

Just want to wish u all the best for ur inital consultation tomorrow,i remeber how exciting it was,and that ur finally seem to be getting sumwhere at last rather then sitting around waiting  Iam sure you`ll be starting in no time,esp if u have had ur blood tests done Look forward to follwing ur journey and ill be watching out for ur update tomorrow.Goodluck and all the best.U will be looking back on ur inital consultation in no time.
[fly]GOODLUCK HUNNIE[/fly]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

[fly]     Good Luck Maz    

Hope appt goes how u want it to !!    

Love Emxx[/fly]


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck for your appointment sweetheart...all will be fine       

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun, am sure everything will be fine.

Kate
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

awww thanks girls, i'm absolutly brickin myself  

we had a great time in blackpool, brandon said it was the best birthday ever. he got a new mobile, gameboy advance, games etc and £45. 
he sounds really spoilt but he really isnt  

well i'm gonna have an early night (if i can get sleep!) and i will post again tomorrow when i get back.

lots of love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Maz u will be absultely fine,its all exciting,Do you know what to expect? I consultation,internal scan for u to check everyone things ok in there and a Seman anaylis for dh.All will be fine for u both,Cant wait to hear all about it.
Aaaaw bless brandon lovely to here he had a fab weekend,Tell him a Huge happy birthday from the lady sharing her eggs  MWAH.

Love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Maz honey
Just nipped on here to see how you got on today?       
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]I want to know I want to know I want to know[/fly]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

ME TOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope it went well honey

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

And me!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

sorry girls, my appointment got cancelled! as we were on our way we got a phonecall to tell us  
apparently the consultant needs to go over some more of our paperwork before we can be seen but we should get a call soon with a new appointment.
bev said as soon as he's finished looking over it theres no reason we can't go ahead so it isn't bad news really, just a bit of a delay.
i'm not going to let this get me down     

thank you girls for all your kind messages xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh hun, I cant believe they cancelled your appt. 

Good for you not letting this get you down, hopefully you wont have to wait long til the next one.

Sorry hun

xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Maz sorry to hear it got canx.    At least theyve said you can go ahead so thats all good!!!!
Which clinic are you at?
Positive vibes going out to u
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm at care in notts, when bev rang with the appointment she mentioned another morning app for the 10th of oct, my paperwork should be checked by then so i am hoping that app hasn't been taken.

ive been waiting 6 yrs so another couple of weeks aint gonna kill me, besides until i actually attend an app it doesn't feel real so im not feeling too stressed about it at the minute.

i should (and do) thank my lucky stars that i have been accepted as i know alot of girls don't get to have eggshare ivf, so a couple more weeks is nothing compared to what other ladies have to go through.

take care girlies, love n hugs, maz xxx


----------

